# ViP622/ViP722 - L6.25 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

*ViP622/ViP722 - L6.25 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion*

It appears that L6.25 for the ViP622/ViP722 has begun spooling to some customers. Please use this thread to post your experiences and bugs found with this release.

Be sure when you report an issue or an experience be sure to include details and specify what receiver you saw it on. We definitely have seen some issues be receiver model specific so including the model is always good practice.

After receiving an update, if your box does not appear to be operating properly first step should be, find a ten minute period where nothing is recording, and then pull out the AC plug for 20 seconds and then plug it back in.

_*Reported Fixes or new Features:*_

 TBD
_*Reported Possible New Issues: *_

 TBD
_*Other Reported Highs and Lows:*_

 TBD

_Moderator Note: Feel free to report getting it or not, but don't be surprised if we sweep through and delete those type of posts with an update at the top indicating the state of the roll out. _


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

My lowest numbered ViP622 woke me up last night, its in my bedroom, with a unexpected reboot. Checking it I found that it has now jumped from L6.23 to L6.25.

At this point I have not found anything that has changed. So hopefully bug fixes for those who have been having problems.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check that nasty bug with deleting recordings from EHD if you watch them up to the end.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Who could get it:


> PID=08B3h
> DownloadID:5PKC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
> L625:'AAA1'-'DVC1','L100'-'L624'
> ...


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

My 622 fan started going crazy last night just like a reboot. We had just gotten into bed and the receiver was off. This might explain it.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

dmspen said:


> My 622 fan started going crazy last night just like a reboot. We had just gotten into bed and the receiver was off. This might explain it.


My 622 also had L625 this morning...


----------



## unionbricky (Nov 30, 2005)

anyone haviong trouble withthe 622 and 722 not wanting to switch modes, from single mode to dual mode? and then disabling the shared view feature wen in ingle mode?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Any updates regarding the EHD unsolicited deletions?


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

How about SRS Volume Control!?!?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

No change to menu-6-7 which is where I expect the SRS shut-off option to be.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Batch updated:


> PID=08B3h
> DownloadID:5QKC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
> L625:'AAA1'-'DVC1','L100'-'L624'
> ...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Got it last night.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New spool:


> PID=08B3h
> DownloadID:5RKC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
> L625:'AAA1'-'DVC1','L100'-'L624'
> ...


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

P Smith said:


> New spool:


So just how long before a R00826xxxxxxxx 622 Reciever will finally get L6.25??
I have the Murphy's law thing hanging over my head, I normally don't watch much from my EHD this time of yr, but just in case, the wife or kids do, I really want the new firmware. Only shows I have watched was 2 Episodes of Caprica, I WISH those had been deleted.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think in 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> So just how long before a R00826xxxxxxxx 622 Reciever will finally get L6.25??
> I have the Murphy's law thing hanging over my head, I normally don't watch much from my EHD this time of yr, but just in case, the wife or kids do, I really want the new firmware. Only shows I have watched was 2 Episodes of Caprica, I WISH those had been deleted.


*Be careful, GB* ... there is no guarantee that L6.25 even addresses the delete issue. I don't know what's in L6.25 (got it this morning) and no one has reported the bug fixed or not under L6.25. It might not address it at all.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

HDG said:


> *Be careful, GB* ... there is no guarantee that L6.25 even addresses the delete issue. I don't know what's in L6.25 (got it this morning) and no one has reported the bug fixed or not under L6.25. It might not address it at all.


People with L6.25 still having the problem though? Everybody I have seen post about the problem has been 6.23 Its very normal for people to post when they have a problem vs posting when everything is fine. I haven't had the problem yet, knocking on my own head, hardest wood substance around.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> People with L6.25 still having the problem though? Everybody I have seen post about the problem has been 6.23 Its very normal for people to post when they have a problem vs posting when everything is fine. I haven't had the problem yet, knocking on my own head, hardest wood substance around.


Just be careful until someone confirms it ... otherwise it could be Murphy Time!


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have finaly received the update and now the guide button problem is fixed.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

It takes a little longer than L6.23 to add a timer. Maybe twice as long. So far, that is all I have found.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not sure about WA, but EA spool cover all 622/722 for certain HW ID:


> PID=08B1h
> DownloadID:5MKC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
> L623:'AAA1'-'DVC1','L040'-'L622'
> ...


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

got 6.25 last night, not sure what it addresses, hopefully the ehd deletion problem. I haven't watched anything from the ehd since hearing about this. Didn't want to lose anything, hopefully this will address that issue.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Not sure about WA, but EA spool cover all 622/722 for certain HW ID:


I'm in the WA and my number was above all previous spools you reported. I got L6.25 last night.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

phrelin said:


> I'm in the WA and my number was above all previous spools you reported. I got L6.25 last night.


There is other spool - for botch Arcs:


> PID=08B3h
> DownloadID:5SKC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
> L625:'AAA1'-'DVC1','L100'-'L624'
> ...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> There is other spool - for botch Arcs:


Yep, I'm within those 722 numbers.


----------



## kevin d (Sep 21, 2005)

I didn't check with 6.23 as we didn't get any new HD channels, but the channel locks menu problem when using an ascending channel order is working fine again in 6.25. 

I'm not sure what version it started with, but the previous two rounds of new HD channels had the problem if anyone wants to cross-reference the dates. 

Problem was if you had the channel order set to ascending and went into the channel locks menu the pink dots showing previous locked channels were shown in ascending order but the channel numbers and names were shown in descending order. So locked channel dots were not corresponding to the correct channels. In order to lock the correct channels you would have to change to descending order, lock the channels you wanted locked, and then switch back to ascending order. 

With the latest round of HD channels and 6.25 I went in and the pink dots and channel order were matched up correctly again. 

Kevin D.


----------



## blackjack3 (Jul 16, 2005)

unionbricky said:


> anyone haviong trouble withthe 622 and 722 not wanting to switch modes, from single mode to dual mode? and then disabling the shared view feature wen in ingle mode?


Yes I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## bosox (Feb 3, 2008)

I got it yesterday... no release notes posted?

I did notice that in dual mode, TV2 is now letterboxed for HD channels (I have an SD TV connected to TV2). In previous versions, TV2's ratio adjusted automatically to fit the screen.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

bosox said:


> I got it yesterday... no release notes posted?
> 
> I did notice that in dual mode, TV2 is now letterboxed for HD channels (I have an SD TV connected to TV2). In previous versions, TV2's ratio adjusted automatically to fit the screen.


Just punch the * key once.


----------



## RBenson (Jan 25, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Check that nasty bug with deleting recordings from EHD if you watch them up to the end.


I have had them delete even if not watched to the end.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

So has anyone determined that L6.25 got rid of the EHD deleting bug?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Post 121 sounds encouraging.


----------



## jpryor (Oct 25, 2007)

phrelin said:


> So has anyone determined that L6.25 got rid of the EHD deleting bug?


We have L6.25 and my wife still lost an EHD program this morning due to the deletion issue.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I've had L6.25 for about a week and have not lost any EHD events yet. I can't assume that the problem, has been fixed. It's hard enough to recreate as it is. Changing the FW only adds to the uncertainty.

I'll wait until Dish tells me it's been fixed, or at least what not to do until it is. I've been working with them for a over a week and hope to get some feedback "soon". :sure:


----------



## klaatu (Dec 7, 2004)

I just received 6.25 and have had numerous audio dropouts on the Satellite supplied local stations. Mostly watching Olympics on KING5 (Seattle WA). This was an old problem that went away mid last year. 

The sound clips (funny noise) then either restarts fine a second or 2 later; or blanks from a few seconds to a few minutes.

Has anyone had this problem, anywhere?

Follow-up: I have noticed it on a few (SyFy, USA,BBCA-SD) stations Sat and OTA via the 622 I watch. It does not happen off of my OTA antenna on the 622 or TV.
It hasn't changed since my first posting.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

klaatu said:


> I just received 6.25 and have had numerous audio dropouts on the Satellite supplied local stations. Mostly watching Olympics on KING5 (Seattle WA). This was an old problem that went away mid last year.
> 
> The sound clips (funny noise) then either restarts fine a second or 2 later; or blanks from a few seconds to a few minutes.
> 
> Has anyone had this problem, anywhere?


I have had the problem with both local KNSD, as well as the OTA, I think part of the problem in this case is NBC's coverage/signal of the Olympics.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> I have had the problem with both local KNSD, as well as the OTA, I think part of the problem in this case is NBC's coverage/signal of the Olympics.


+1 A lot of problems with sound and pixilation are also on OTA antenna broadcasts.


----------



## mark722 (Sep 27, 2007)

Didn't even know that there was an update until I noticed a couple of new bugs on my 722:

1. When recording an event in My DVR, the time recorded counter does not 
increase past 0:01. i.e; If the program has been recording for 45 minutes, 
the counter still shows 0:01.

2. When you hit the swap button, there is a momentary green screen after 
the tuners swap.

It seems like Dish's new software notification system is like a game of "Find The Software Bug".


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

mark722 said:


> Didn't even know that there was an update until I noticed a couple of new bugs on my 722:
> 
> 1. When recording an event in My DVR, the time recorded counter does not
> increase past 0:01. i.e; If the program has been recording for 45 minutes,
> ...


When nothing is recording, unplug the receiver from power for 10-20 seconds.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I thought I'd test the whole problem External Hard Drive deletion problem myself on my 722 with L6.25. Last night no problem. Then I lost a Hallmark Channel movie tonight - not world shattering, but if I watch anything again directly off the EHD it will be on my 612.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

The various "trick play" bugs still exist; notably multiple jumps backwards can still occasionally jump you several *minutes* back for no apparent reason.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm seeing audio dropouts also, very annoying. Seems to be only on sat locals.


----------



## RoughDobermann (Jun 13, 2009)

I just chatted with Dish about my (second) 722 and its needing a reboot every day because of no audio or video. I gave him my setup (HDMI and TOSLINK from 722 to Onxyo receiver, then HDMI to Samsung LCD), and he said that it is known receiver issue and they are working on a new software version. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

wje said:


> I'm seeing audio dropouts also, very annoying. Seems to be only on sat locals.


The audio dropouts, if brief, are probably not Dish. I use an antenna for the locals and NBC especially has been bad during the Olympics.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

tymekeeper said:


> The audio dropouts, if brief, are probably not Dish. I use an antenna for the locals and NBC especially has been bad during the Olympics.


I have been watching the Olympics OTA and have not noticed any problems. Is your OTA going through a Dish receiver?


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

BNUMM said:


> I have been watching the Olympics OTA and have not noticed any problems. Is your OTA going through a Dish receiver?


I have the OTA split going to the TV directly, Dish receiver and a Dish DTVPAL DVR to record OTA. I mostly have watched NBC from the TV. The dropout are very quick and not very frequent. My main point is not all problems are from the Dish satellite and come directly from the networks.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

tymekeeper said:


> I have the OTA split going to the TV directly, Dish receiver and a Dish DTVPAL DVR to record OTA. I mostly have watched NBC from the TV. The dropout are very quick and not very frequent. My main point is not all problems are from the Dish satellite and come directly from the networks.


I was just wondering if something might be causing a problem for you because you said that NBC had been bad during the Olympics and I had not noticed any problems with NBC.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

splitting the OTA signal from the antenna can reduce the signal strength. I had a similar experience with mine split from the antenna and going to both my TV and my 722.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

With a three way split, unless you have a balanced spitter, two of the legs will experience 75% signal drop and the third a 50% signal drop from the input.

A low (12-15) dB pre-amp might be inorder.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> With a three way split, unless you have a balanced spitter, two of the legs will experience 75% signal drop and the third a 50% signal drop from the input.
> 
> A low (12-15) dB pre-amp might be inorder.


I am only 10 miles line of site from all towers which are on a mountain. Even with splitting I have over 90 signal strength on all channels.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Being that close, your drop outs are probably due to multi-path, not weak signal.

Slight re-orientation of the antenna right or left may help (try to put strong reflections into null points on the antenna).


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

tymekeeper said:


> The audio dropouts, if brief, are probably not Dish. I use an antenna for the locals and NBC especially has been bad during the Olympics.


I was suspecting the same, since I saw it mostly on NBC. But, I've noticed it now on other sat-only channels. But, not nearly as often.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Could someone either quickly explain the EHD deletion problem, or post a link? Thanks !!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Kevin, are you still in IT business?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Kevin Brown said:


> Could someone either quickly explain the EHD deletion problem, or post a link? Thanks !!


The thread is now up to four pages, but it all started here DVR archive (external HDD) issue - Can anyone help?. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any truly consistent pattern being reported other than: "oh crap!"


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Phrelin- Thanks. Going through the thread now. I used to only use my EHD for archiving, but because I'm running low on space on my receiver, I'm using it more and more to play back stuff too. So far, I haven't lost anything, but I don't seem to have ever played back 2 things in a row and not deleted the 1st one to watch the 2nd one to see the 1st one disappear. Anyway, need to go through the thread now. I'm paranoid. 

P Smith- Might be another Kevin Brown?  I'm in the semiconductor biz.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Could be, - AMAT ?


----------



## Chevy1965 (Apr 26, 2008)

Something new that I am seeing (2 different 722's now) is a frozen picture with the sound continuing in the background. Switching to the sysinfo screen and back brings it back to normal, but it has happened 4 separate times now in the past week. No pattern that I can see. Both tuners were active on regular sat channels and not OTA.


----------



## marius (Dec 5, 2006)

i can confirm this on my 722 as well.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Since this latest software my 722 now has frequent pop-ups of the screen that says it has lost the signal from Sat119 transponder7 which has the locals for SF on a spot beam.
The strange thing is that I was watching with some delay while recording the Olympics and it happened maybe 10 times in the space of 10 minutes and then once about a half hour later. BUT, the recording of the same broadcast did not show any break or loss of the program. This happened a few days in a row and I also turned on my 622 and fed it to a different TV. It showed no loss of signal.
To clear the error screen I just hit guide and end and the picture and sound came back immediately. 

BTW, this transponder/spotbeam on Sat119 does not show any signal at all, ever, when I go to the point dish screen so I can never tell if there is a low signal from it.

My 622 sails through without this problem and I swapped the cables between the two. Also did a full power reset which was of no help.

It looks to me like the error screen popping up is actually in error, and the signal is fine although I can't verify it without getting any signal reported on the point dish screen.

A similar problem has been reported by someone in another thread who has a 722K.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes, I have been seeing a lot of that too. Very annoying.

I usually use DVR->View Live->Cancel to clear it. I thought it might have something to do with having been playing with OTA with an antenna that is too weak. But it probably is the L6.25 update.

I noticed something interesting. I record everything before I watch it. When I flashed back to try and play the part I missed because of this bug, it happened again at the same point! I tried it again, and yes, it happened again at exactly the same spot.

Something is really hosed here. I have done Check-Switch at these times and it reports no problems. I have also gone to the satellite and transponder in question and seen a strong signal. Unless it is one of my HD locals on 61.5, but that is a different problem.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Could be, - AMAT ?


Micrel. 

I am still seeing the same "bug" that the last rev had.

Let's say I want to record a football game in the afternoon. But I have a different channel on TV1 while the game is being recorded on TV2. Turn the receiver off, go do something else, come back while the game is still being recorded. Instead of the previous channel being on the receiver so I don't see the score, the 722 has switched to the same channel as the football game.

I now know to be careful with turn the receiver back on, but this was new with the last rev of software, and still there with this rev. On previous revs, the channel stayed on the pre-selected channel.

I have it in single mode, and set up to record with TV2, record plus or something, same settings as before, but the receiver still changes the preselected TV1 channel to the TV2 channel during a power cycle.

I think this also happens if for example, I start watching a pre-recorded show while the football game is being recorded, when I stop that show and go back to live TV, instead of the receiver going back to TV1, it goes to TV2.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Grandude said:


> Since this latest software my 722 now has frequent pop-ups of the screen that says it has lost the signal from Sat119 transponder7 which has the locals for SF on a spot beam.


If you have your 722 connected to an OTA antenna, try this. Go to Menu - 6 - 9. Cursor left and select a local channel in the list that has the highest, most consistant signal strength. Now cursor right to the "Done" button (NOT cancel!) Press select. See if the problem goes away. It worked for me.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

peano said:


> If you have your 722 connected to an OTA antenna, try this. Go to Menu - 6 - 9. Cursor left and select a local channel in the list that has the highest, most consistant signal strength. Now cursor right to the "Done" button (NOT cancel!) Press select. See if the problem goes away. It worked for me.


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Kevin Brown said:


> I am still seeing the same "bug" that the last rev had.
> 
> Let's say I want to record a football game in the afternoon. But I have a different channel on TV1 while the game is being recorded on TV2. Turn the receiver off, go do something else, come back while the game is still being recorded. Instead of the previous channel being on the receiver so I don't see the score, the 722 has switched to the same channel as the football game.


Might have found the cause of this. I went into Modulator Setup, and it had TV1 as off. TV2 as air. So I changed TV1 to air too, and we'll see what happens. 1st time I've ever been in this menu item, so if it's the cause, I have no idea how it got switched unless the change in software rev did it.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

That just controls if the TV1 output is sent over the Home Distribution cable.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I have had L625 on my 722 for about a month now. I am having 129 drop a lot, and the subsequent messages that interrupt operational programming every single time, and OTA where the signal is 100% and there are the 002 and 738 (I think it is) messages of dropped signal or corrupt capture. Where there is no reason for it.

Prior to L625 I had none of this. A Field Supervisor, who got fired for being on our side in these situations, was going to reinstall my original two dish set up. Saying that those were far better than the 1000.2 series dishes and that they are not fully capable of full clean capture of three sats. But since he's gone, I don't have a credible sounding board nor the new equipment that he said he would supply, since DISH took mine when they installed the 1000.2. He did give me a number of someone that might be able to help me out. But I'm going to suffer through as much of this as I can and see how far all the controversy is going to take DISH. We all maybe switching soon if DISH gets the shaft from the courts (re: TiVo) and fleeing subs for fee increases.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

It is not your dish. It is because you have OTA channels scanned. Try my fix above.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

peano said:


> It is not your dish. It is because you have OTA channels scanned. Try my fix above.


I hate when people say "do my thing from above" with no titles or links to refer to. But I did find and tried it. We'll see what happens. Thanks.

But this will not deal with the 129 issue which is clearly a dish issue.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

FarmerBob said:


> ...
> 
> Prior to L625 I had none of this. A Field Supervisor, who got fired for being on our side in these situations, was going to reinstall my original two dish set up. Saying that those were far better than the 1000.2 series dishes and that they are not fully capable of full clean capture of three sats. ...


I was starting to think I was crazy because I had all sorts of problems with the one dish pointed at three satellites. I complained to leave dish a long time before they finally agreed to provide me with the two dish setup (one pointed at 110 and 119) and the other pointed at 129. They did this back in November and I haven't had any problems since.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

lujan said:


> I was starting to think I was crazy because I had all sorts of problems with the one dish pointed at three satellites. I complained to leave dish a long time before they finally agreed to provide me with the two dish setup (one pointed at 110 and 119) and the other pointed at 129. They did this back in November and I haven't had any problems since.


Hey yup. It was said that they catch 110 & 119 great and let 129 drift or the reverse. One would think that 29° would not be that big of deal. It is also said the design is not as well thought out as need be. That would explain why they are going back the 2D set up. Mine was completely trouble free. But I was told by the tech that installed my 722 that the 1000.2 was mandatory.

Well if you calling DISH got you taken care of, this gives me a bit of hope that I may get my two dish set up back sans my special friend. I still have the 129 dish up and now pointing to 110/119 feeding a 501. But the big problem is that they will not work on my roof anymore and insist on laddering up the face of my 50' fireplace. Of which OSHA, I had them come out and do a site inspection, says what DISH is saying/doing is/was ridiculous. The best thing would be if I can get them to send me the gear, which they have in the past, I'll plop it back up and we'll be great. That is after I fix the mounting bracket. I have noticed and was also told by my EX-DISH Pro, that the design of the 1000.x dishes catches the wind more and works itself loose. I have three J mounts and the one that the 1000.2 is on is working loose. Where the other two that have been up for 16 years are as rock solid as all three were when I first installed them.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't know if this is a L625 bug or ongoing but here's what happened:

Last night I had TV1 on (dual mode), TV2 was off and I decided to download 2 free DishOnline events. After the download started I returned to watching regular programming. About 30 seconds later the closed captions froze on the screen and about 30 seconds after that the picture/sound froze and the receiver totally locked up. I pressed reset and it rebooted, it then returned back to the program I was watching and started downloading again (I was watching the router lights). About a minute later the whole thing happened again, same way. After the 2nd reset when the program came back on and it started downloading again I turned TV1 off. I waited until the router lights stopped blinking and turned TV1 back on. The program reappeared and a screen told me my events were ready for viewing and the receiver was fine the rest of the night.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

You do understand that powering off the actual TV sets have absolutely no effect on the receiver don't you?


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> You do understand that powering off the actual TV sets have absolutely no effect on the receiver don't you?


I'm not _that_ stupid. :bonk1:

When I said TV1 I actually meant *receiver TV1*. I used that cute, little red button at the top of the silver Dish IR 6.4 IR/UHF PRO remote that turns the receiver on & off.

My actual TV display was _never_ turned off during this issue.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok, what did you mean when you posted "Last night I had TV1 on (dual mode), TV2 was off..."?
I understood it to mean that you powered off your TV's. How do you turn off TV2?


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Kent Taylor said:


> Ok, what did you mean when you posted "Last night I had TV1 on (dual mode), TV2 was off..."?
> I understood it to mean that you powered off your TV's. How do you turn off TV2?


I'm guessing that by "off" he means "standby" where that particular TV output is showing the screen saver tips screen, and the front panel light for that tuner is off. As for how -- by using the main power button on the TV2 remote.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> Ok, what did you mean when you posted "Last night I had TV1 on (dual mode), TV2 was off..."?
> I understood it to mean that you powered off your TV's. How do you turn off TV2?


I always keep my receiver in dual mode.

I turn off TV2 the same as TV1. I power on TV 1st, wait to see the screen saver ads and then turn on the receiver. When I stop watching I turn off receiver, wait for the ads and then turn off TV. The only time I actually use TV2 is to watch the local news before I retire for the night, otherwise I use it as my *record plus* setting.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

ShapeShifter said:


> I'm guessing that by "off" he means "standby" where that particular TV output is showing the screen saver tips screen, and the front panel light for that tuner is off. As for how -- by using the main power button on the TV2 remote.


That would be correct.


----------



## mikecat (Jan 21, 2009)

dmspen said:


> My 622 fan started going crazy last night just like a reboot. We had just gotten into bed and the receiver was off. This might explain it.


I had the same issue with my 722 twice this evening.


----------



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

Never had a problem until today. Twice today my 722 has rebooted on it's own. Where there an update last night?


----------



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

Hopefully a power cycle fixes it.

Software version appears to still be 625.

I did switch to Single Mode this week, and normally run Dual mode.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New FW: L6.27 begin spooling for some 622/722:


```
PID=08B3h
 DownloadID:5ZKC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L627:'L100'-'L625','X100'-'X625'
 L627:'L100'-'L625','X100'-'X625'
 New FW:'L627'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [4/4]
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': 	{ViP622}	 R0073174765-R0075806468 R0076004201-R0076004201
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': 	{ViP622}	 R0073174765-R0075806468 R0076004201-R0076004201
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-TV-Z2-5].': {ViP722}	 R0082163432-R0083606110 R0086761350-R0086761350 R0089881958-R0089881958 R0079258896-R0079258896
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-TV-Z2-5].': {ViP722}	 R0082163432-R0083606110 R0086761350-R0086761350 R0089881958-R0089881958 R0079258896-R0079258896
```


----------



## RoughDobermann (Jun 13, 2009)

Update:

I no longer wake up to my 722 running its fan at maximum every day, requiring a soft reboot. The solution? I bypassed the HDMI going from my 722 to my Onkyo 505 receiver and went directly into my Samsung LCD. I still run TOSLINK audio from the 722 to the Onkyo, however.

Obviously some rather nasty HDMI issues with the 722 and Onkyo.


----------



## wildzeke (Aug 29, 2002)

I have a problem where my 622 is recording shows that are not new, even though the timer is set to record only new shows.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

So do a lot of us.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

wildzeke said:


> I have a problem where my 622 is recording shows that are not new, even though the timer is set to record only new shows.


This has been an ongoing problem - it originates with the info that the tv stations are sending to the epg supplier and has nothing to do with Dish.


----------

